# first racycle



## Kenny Middendorf (Jul 13, 2018)

hi everyone any info on this bike i bought last nite , other than its a racycle i have no knowledge of these bikes ? yes it is bad a--s ! wooden wheels, wooden seat body you can still make out the pinstriping , i am missing a pedal . no brakes, very tall bike . any info would be great ! thanks to all.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 13, 2018)

Please post some brightly lit photos?
Closeups of the handlebars, hubs and saddle....


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks real early 1896 era racer maybe. ?? Barney Oldfield race on Racycle team.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 14, 2018)

Narrow tread badge puts it pre ‘01... I can’t access allot of my references right now but I believe the “special” was 97 through 00, I’ll have to double check that when I can... definitely need better pics please as well as the s/n (found on the bottom of the crank hanger) or sometimes on these early wheels near the top of the seat-tube, love to see details of the hubs, chain and of course, the striping!

Oh, btw, KILLER FIND!


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 15, 2018)

When you start to do your striping you might try “Goof off”, it is all I used on my


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

here is 















 a few more pics. ill take a bunch
 more outside today, thanks for all the info so far guys , i'm learning so much ! this is a cool bike . once again thanks!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 16, 2018)

What does the wheelbase measure out at??

Also, besides just being a "Special" is there a Model number on it anywhere?  ( decal or ?? )


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 18, 2018)

Are you going to post the wheelbase?

That will tell me if I need to post the catalogue page for the what bike is.

Thanks


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jul 19, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Are you going to post the wheelbase?
> 
> 
> corbettclassics said:
> ...


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 27, 2018)

Very nice find! I scored 1 over the weekend and will post detailed pictures soon.


----------



## Wcben (Aug 31, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Very nice find! I scored 1 over the weekend and will post detailed pictures soon.



Ohhhh.... can’t wait to see the images!


----------



## anders1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Very cool bike!


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Sep 3, 2018)

sorry i havent posted the requests for measurments anp more pics , i have sold the raycycle and dont know if the new owner would like that , i do have more pics to post if i can one day.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 4, 2018)

*And so .. the adventure ends.*

*Reminds me of a poem remembered
from my youth ...................................*

*Here I sit --- brokenhearted.
Had to shi# ... but only farted.*


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 5, 2018)

a-men.......


----------



## Iverider (Dec 5, 2018)

You own the photos and can post them as you see fit. You don’t have to tell anyone who the new owner is, but it would be nice to see the pics and have them here for documentation’s sake.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 5, 2018)

Iverider said:


> You own the photos and can post them as you see fit. You don’t have to tell anyone who
> the new owner is,  but it would be nice to see the pics and have them here for documentation’s sake.




@Kenny Middendorf

*Could not agree more, @Iverider ...*

*And, Kenny ... in your first entry in this particular
thread ... I seem to recall you mentioning something
about, ''having no knowledge of these bikes.''*

*Followed by, '' any info would be great''.*

*Your bicycle is a real variation on the pretty-much
''standard fare'' that members see on the CABE.*

*Your fotos could really provide an avenue of edu-
cation for us here.*

*There is not one member here who dislikes having
knowledge ... and you could be a real fountain of 
information for a machine that is truly, very seldom seen.*

*Am posting the only foto of what I believe is a model
similar to the one you posted. *

*Up to now, Kenny ... this foto is the only document that I have 
on that model bicycle.*

*Thank you for your consideration. Kenny.
..... patric cafaro     *


*



*


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @Kenny Middendorf
> 
> *Could not agree more, @Iverider ...*
> 
> ...



Well said sir!


----------



## mongeese (Dec 6, 2018)

Racycle cherry , I remember that summer.


----------

